# Solved: PDF Thumbnail in html



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

I know its possible to create a thumbnail jpg of a pdf file for your directory, some type of converter is used, but the thumbnail is in the PDF. How could I put a thumbnail of a PDF on an html page?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm not sure if I'm understanding right, but would it work if you took a snapshot of the PDF and then sized that down to a thumbnail?


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Just take a screen shot of it, by pressing the 'PrtSc Sys Req' button on your keyboard. Then open up an imaging program, like paint, crop out what you need, and then resize it.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

You can also take a "snapshot" with the little camera tool in Adobe Reader.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you have ImageMagick installed on your server, you can do this automatically for your PDFs.


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

I will try those thanks


----------

